# Winch's Administration blocks thread...



## Winchester (May 29, 2009)

*St Ebbas







Severalls






Napsbury






Long Grove






Horton






Manor






West Park






Hellingly






Fairmile






St Mary's Stannington






Cane Hill






St Georges Stafford






Whittingham (St Johns)






Denbigh






Netherne






Park Prewett





*​


----------



## mr_bones (May 29, 2009)

Very nice Winchester. I've added a few odd ones of mine - but in looking through my photos, I havn't always got a picture of admin  - nothing from St. Johns or Cherry Knowle.


Colindale





St. Frances, Haywards Heath





Croydon General





Rauceby





Broomhill





Park Prewett





Gartloch





Mid Wales





Antwerp Military Hospital





Provinciaal Zuikenhuis


----------



## LiamHW (May 29, 2009)

Knowle Hospital - The Hampshire Lunatic Asylum


----------



## Foxylady (May 29, 2009)

Not strictly an admin block as such, but it's the front of the building where admin would have been.

Stallington Hall, Staffs.


----------



## Anthillmob74 (May 29, 2009)

mr bones you have croydon general. have you any other pics of this place? I WENT there once years ago to drop off some blood samples for a prev job i had but didnt have the 'bug' then.

may i add mine?

cane hill







atkinson morley [unless it isnt]







orchard hill/queen marys hospital







west park


----------



## lost (May 29, 2009)

Kingseat Hospital, Aberdeen-shire


----------



## Winchester (May 31, 2009)

When did those boards go onto Cane Hill


----------



## LiamCH (May 31, 2009)

Winchester said:


> When did those boards go onto Cane Hill



Bloody hell! They weren't there two weeks ago - the front door and all the windows were wide open then. What's the point in that? Do they really think people are going to climb in through those little circular windows on the first story?


----------



## clebby (May 31, 2009)

LiamCH said:


> Bloody hell! They weren't there two weeks ago - the front door and all the windows were wide open then. What's the point in that? Do they really think people are going to climb in through those little circular windows on the first story?



I expect it's too protect (whats left of) them and stop the inside from deteriorating further. Even though demolition is coming to a close, the admin and chapel could remain derelict long after it finishes, so i expect they're trying to slow the decay. And I guess they don't want people getting in and burning it down, so they aren't taking any chances. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## klempner69 (May 31, 2009)

Great shots everyone..just one from me..Graylingwell,Chichester.


----------



## iwaniwan (Jun 1, 2009)

CANADIAN RED CROSS TAPLOW 






DENBIGH 






CHESHAM HOSPITAL


----------



## iwaniwan (Jun 1, 2009)

clebby said:


> I expect it's too protect (whats left of) them and stop the inside from deteriorating further. Even though demolition is coming to a close, the admin and chapel could remain derelict long after it finishes, so i expect they're trying to slow the decay. And I guess they don't want people getting in and burning it down, so they aren't taking any chances. Correct me if I'm wrong though.



less light = smaller number of explorers


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 1, 2009)

iwaniwan;118486
DENBIGH
[IMG said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3549/3360982262_ffd230eb0d_o.jpg[/IMG]



^ Swish photo!



> mr bones you have croydon general. have you any other pics of this place? I WENT there once years ago to drop off some blood samples for a prev job i had but didnt have the 'bug' then.



^ Can send you a PM, I went inside with Jondoe264 but none of my photos came out  - I have plenty of exteriors though.


----------



## clebby (Jun 1, 2009)

iwaniwan said:


> less light = smaller number of explorers



That never stopped me 

Nah I'm fairly certain I read somewhere that they are going to lengths to protect the buildings from further decay. I'll try and find a link.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 1, 2009)

Great thread 

Baldovan Asylum





Bellsdyke Asylum





Birkwood Asylum





Chapel Allerton Hospital





Cherry Knowle Asylum





Hartwood Asylum





High Royds Asylum





Lancaster Moor Asylum





Royal Scottish National Hospital





Ruchill Hospital





Seafield Hospital





Severalls Asylum





St. George's (Morpeth) Asylum


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 1, 2009)

Really nice pics Cuban B. Don't think i'd ever seen a picture of Cherry Knowles admin block.


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 1, 2009)

St Davids Carmarthen






Denbigh






High Royds






York Asylum






Talgarth​


----------



## LiamCH (Jun 2, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> Colindale



That's odd. Those boards weren't there at the beginning of March. I thought they were demolishing Colindale? I've seen one of the more modern outbuildings be demolished. I hope they remember to disconnect the gas supply to the boiler that's still burning after all these years before they knock it down. 

I take it that means the admin block is being retained... Does anyone know anything else about its fate?


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 2, 2009)

My Colindale photo is from 2005. I believe the boards were removed a few months ago.


----------



## LiamCH (Jun 2, 2009)

That's really weird. Why would they remove the boards? I know there have been workmen inside... Was it simply that they wanted light? Still seems odd though.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 2, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> Really nice pics Cuban B. Don't think i'd ever seen a picture of Cherry Knowles admin block.



Thanks, Cherry Knowle's has quite a unique admin unlike the more common St. Mary's style. I hope someone has some pics of demolished admin blocks from a few years ago, no matter how bad they might I'd still love to see them.

Deva Asylum (annexe)


----------



## Pete (Jun 2, 2009)

LiamCH said:


> That's really weird. Why would they remove the boards? I know there have been workmen inside... Was it simply that they wanted light? Still seems odd though.



I didn't know they had removed the boards? I recall that before the boards there was corrugated metal over the bottom windows on admin and nothing on the upper ones. I wonder if the boiler has something to do with the unit that was still occupied at the entrance end of the main block (Silkstream unit?).


----------



## Pete (Jun 2, 2009)

Cuban B. said:


> Thanks, Cherry Knowle's has quite a unique admin unlike the more common St. Mary's style. I hope someone has some pics of demolished admin blocks from a few years ago, no matter how bad they might I'd still love to see them.



Cherry Knowle is the only admin i've seen with a triangular floor planwhich is very unusual. Cherry Knowle was one of Hine's early works which differed by their steeper roofs and more gothic style. Mapperley, Claybury and Herrison (male annexe) are all similar to Cherry Knowle although the Herrison did not include an admin block. From Bexley onwards Hine utilised his more familiar style in nearly every commission with few modifications.

Theres quite a few in the St. Mary's style, heres another:




This was Hill End's admin block taken in 1998 and demo'd around 2001. It was the first of Hine's admins in this particular style. I have photos of all Hine's admins and they make for interesting comparison.





Hill End's next door neighbour Cell Barnes colony admin. Demolished c.2002





Admin at Shenley hospital, demolished around 1997.





Not demolished, but refurbished. Napsbury in 1998, prior to closure.





Hortham, demolished 2006.

Two of CH Howell's other asylum works aside from Fair Mile and Cane Hill:




Broadgate Hospital demolished 1989, from 'Across the Westwood'. Similar in anatomy but not style to Fair Mile.





Postcard of Brookwood at the turn of the century.

Pete


----------



## lilli (Jun 2, 2009)

LiamCH said:


> I take it that means the admin block is being retained... Does anyone know anything else about its fate?



Colindale a few months ago:




The admin block is being refurbed - The ground floor will be 2 x 3 beds 3 x 1 beds and one 2 bed which will encompass the basement!

The overall plan is for admin to remain and the rest of the site to be devolped into over 700 flats and houses, a healthcare facility, an aparthotel  retail and commercial space, a new transport interchange and a public square!

Commission for Architecture and the Built Environment are not too impressed http://www.cabe.org.uk/design-review/colindale-hospital-site and neither is the Victorian Society http://www.victoriansociety.org.uk/news/hospital-plans-could-wipe-out-colindales-past/


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 2, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> ^ Swish photo!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Can send you a PM, I went inside with Jondoe264 but none of my photos came out  - I have plenty of exteriors though.



if you have anything would apprciate it. when i went it was closed but used for some blood sampling type thing and also laundy for mayday. wish i had the bug back then to be honest as it was totally open [as i tried to find where to go with the samples]


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a dodgy driveby shot of norwich & norfolk hospital if anyones interested. and vbelieve me its a very shaky driveby


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 3, 2009)

Bangour:










Bellsdyke:










Broomhill:





Woodilee:


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd forgotton about your website Pete  You seen a fair few admin sections, which one would you say was the most impressive?


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 4, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> cane hill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! Your Series III?


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 4, 2009)

Whose the guy with the dog? Was he threatening?


CHESHAM HOSPITAL ADMIN


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 4, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> NICE! Your Series III?



lol. it seems to be permanently parked in that spot. wonder who it belongs to


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 5, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> lol. it seems to be permanently parked in that spot. wonder who it belongs to



Does it have a valid tax disc?


----------

